# make your own tail bag?



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I would like to make my own tail bag for Montana so I can do an experiment (between wrapping a tail in vet wrap and having a tail in a tail bag)

I had a braid in tail bag, but I broke so I threw it out and I really dont want to spend the money to get another tail bag. (My local tack shop is quite expensive and even though I've seen them on the internet for like $3, you still have to pay shipping which makes it more expensive)

I've heard of people using tube socks, but I have no idea how that work would or even what type of sock would work best.

Any helpful tips or ideas are appreciated!


----------



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)

i use tube socks, cut the sock down the center from the top so you have 2 peices. then i put the tail in teh sock by turning the sock inside out, fold the tail over on itself and grab the bottom of the tail with your hand in the sock, hold the bottom and pull the sock up. it ends up being right side out. slip one of the sock peices through the braid and then knot it with the other peice of sock. i've done it this way for years and had great results


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

so you cut it so the sock opens up? (i'm trying to visualize it and i'm not getting it)

And you braid the tail and put in in the sock?

Any type of sock that held up better/protected the tail better?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Make four snips in the top of the sock. You will have four tabs to tie together.

You can wash or toss the tube sock after you use it. MUCH less $ than buying a tail bag!


----------



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)

i only do one cut, so you have 2 peices, alot easier to tie. hold the sock so the open end is towards you and cut down the center of the elastic part till you almost come to the reg sock material. this way you'll have 2 tabs to tie with.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

ahh ok! I understand now!

I'll definitely try it out, most likely tomorrow.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

I have used this method before and it works very well.


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

i have been making tailbags, i actually have a pattern for them, and they are easy to make!
use stretchy material!!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I would love to make my own, but I dont have a sewing machine (or the space to do it, but that's another story) and using a needle and thread would just take way to long.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

socks work very well! =]


----------

